
GM and Waymo lead driverless car race, Tesla far behind - RayVR
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/01/why-analysts-put-gm-and-waymo-far-ahead-of-tesla-in-driverless-car-race/
======
DiabloD3
I'm going to state the obvious: Tesla is far ahead because they don't want
people to die because of an AI bug. They're the only ones who are doing the
level of testing that can ensure the safety of the system.

Period, full stop. There is no further conversation to be had about this that
makes any logical sense: human life is more important than money. Big Detroit
has repeatedly proven they put profit over the welfare of their customers.

It doesn't matter who gets it to market first. It only matters who does it
right.

I enjoy seeing Ars on the front page, but this isn't a story that deserves our
time, imo.

~~~
RayVR
Your comment is strongly worded and weak on evidence and insight

------
AnimalMuppet
For those who care, the report also shows Uber as being far behind - second-
to-last in execution, and also lagging behind in strategy.

